# UMTS Frage



## Rembrandt (2. November 2005)

Hi,

ich habe da mal eine nicht alltägliche Frage.
Für Arbeiten unterwegs habe ich ein Notebook und eine PCMCIA- UMTS Karte.
Das Problem dabei ist aber, daß mein derzeitiger Arbeitsplatz ein Schiff ist und der Empfang im inneren mehr als schlecht (alles aus Stahl). Im Sommer ist das ja kein Problem, da setzt man sich auf das Oberdeck, aber im Winter ist das keine gute Idee.
Die Frage nun: *Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit die UMTS- Antenne zu verlängern. *
Ich habe ja schon Velängerungen gesehen, aber die haben nur eine Länge von 3-5 Metern.
Für meine Bedürfnisse bräuchte ich schon eine Verlängerung von 15 - 20 Meter um auch im Büro arbeiten zu können. Um eine solche Antenne selbst zu bauen sehe ich aber Probleme mit der Dämpfung der Leitung, und einfache Verstärker machen auch Probleme, da Gesendet und Empfangen wird.
Als andere Möglichkeit könnte ein externer PCMCIA- Steckplatz funktionieren, der müsste aber über USB, LAN oder Firewire funktionieren und müsste ein seher langes Anschlusskabel haben. Derartiges habe ich aber noch nirgents gesehen.

Danke schon mal

Rembrandt


----------

